# Checking TRaps ---



## howlyote (Nov 10, 2008)

When should traps be normally checked??? --- i usually check mine first thing in the morning and right before nightfall


----------



## fatkid (Nov 14, 2008)

i let them sit overnight but it depends on how many critters you have running a round


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

What are you trapping? Generally just a morning check for *****, beavers, canines. Rat traps would probably be worth checking twice a day.


----------

